# Lizzie coming home: update 08/07/05



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

for all of you that are following this here is just a small update, my wife had me confused when our second vacation this month would be and I had intended on picking Lizzie up on the 23rd of August "after" vacation, well our vacation actually starts on the 24th, so....

I just got off the phone with spottypoo, had a great conversation and I am picking Lizzie up in two days, I will drive down on Tuesday and get her, this will give her and us time to adjust before we go on vacation and be easier on my mom when she watches them, Kim will only be gone for 3 days, me and my son for 7 so they will not be away from at least one of us for any length of time

we are really excited about getting her and bringing her home, a 3 Malt home we will be


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Joe, that is just soooo exciting.... Keep us posted with all the details!!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Yay!!!!















Can't wait to hear the details!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Joe, how wonderful...it's like Christmas in August! Keep us posted on Lizzie's arrival....


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

exciting! cant wait to hear of her arrival


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Aug 7 2005, 07:28 PM
> *exciting!  cant wait to hear of her arrival
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=88108*


[/QUOTE]

This is so good for your family, Lizzie, and Spottypoo.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Has anyone heard from SpottyPoo lately? I do hope that all is well for her.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Yay for Joe and family, Spottypoo and Lizzie!! How exciting!!







I can't wait for an update and for pics of course!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

i know how exciting it is to get a new baby, i am looking forward to her pictures and all the wonderful updates.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Great news Joe, I can't wait to hear how Lizzie is settling in to her new home and family. I tell ya what though, we have all we can manage here with one little Scooby, so I do admire you for having three little furkids.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

That is great!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

GREAT! I know Spottypoo was relieved...
If it doesn't work out Joe, you can "gift" her to me...


----------



## Quincymom (Oct 17, 2004)

Oh that is wonderful. I am so excited for Lizzie. She will just love having siblings to play with!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

That's wonderful!!! I'm sure you'll love her


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

Advance Notification: I hereby DEMAND pictures!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

How exciting







I cant wait to see pictures & hear all the stories to come! Have a safe trip & dont forget...Lots of pics!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Great News Joe - how exciting that you will now be a 3 Malt Home...So much love. Have a great time and pictures of course will be expected.

Susan


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Teddyandme_@Aug 8 2005, 11:17 AM
> *Great News Joe - how exciting that you will now be a 3 Malt Home...*


exciting is one of he words you could use to describe having three, i'M sure there we be quite a few more too







I should be getting there to pick her up at about this time tommorow


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

How exciting








can 't wait to hear all about Lizzi's homecoming


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

Have a safe trip Joe !!!!


----------



## ConnieVa (May 9, 2005)

How exciting!!!!! Can't wait to see pictures of all 3 of them. Hope you have a wonderful trip.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

the countdown is on, i'am even going to bed early tonight :lol:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Good luck with your trip and we want pictures as soon as you have Lizzie settled in please.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Have a safe trip.


----------



## SpottyPoo (Feb 5, 2005)

We are looking forward to your arrival, Joe!! I've told Lizzie allll about her new home and her new playmates, and she is just tickled to death!!

My parting with Lizzie will be so bittersweet. She is SUCH a cute, adorable, fun little dog!! I truly love her. She just deserves a home that is better suited to a maltese's pace.







I'm thinking I shoud get a Basset hound next go 'round....


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SpottyPoo_@Aug 8 2005, 09:20 PM
> *We are looking forward to your arrival, Joe!! I've told Lizzie allll about her new home and her new playmates, and she is just tickled to death!!
> 
> My parting with Lizzie will be so bittersweet. She is SUCH a cute, adorable, fun little dog!! I truly love her. She just deserves a home that is better suited to a maltese's pace.
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Not if you get a basset like mine...she is definetely not the norm for her breed....


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SpottyPoo_@Aug 8 2005, 10:20 PM
> *We are looking forward to your arrival, Joe!! I've told Lizzie allll about her new home and her new playmates, and she is just tickled to death!!
> 
> My parting with Lizzie will be so bittersweet. She is SUCH a cute, adorable, fun little dog!! I truly love her. She just deserves a home that is better suited to a maltese's pace.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Wow....I know a few people with Bassets here..... I think they are a lot more work than Malts. The ones I know took forever to house train, or never learned at all. They are definitely a stubborn breed.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Carrie+Aug 8 2005, 09:29 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow....I know a few people with Bassets here..... I think they are a lot more work than Malts. *The ones I know took forever to house train, or never learned at all. They are definitely a stubborn breed.







*
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=88551
[/B][/QUOTE]


Going by my experience with mine...I have to give that a HUGE "AMEN"!!!!
Couldn't have said it better!!!
Sweet, but stubborn and not too bright.


----------



## SpottyPoo (Feb 5, 2005)

I WAS KIDDING!!!!!!!!!

There will BE no more dogs in my house or in the backyard or anywhere else nearby!! I quit.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SpottyPoo_@Aug 8 2005, 09:45 PM
> *I WAS KIDDING!!!!!!!!!
> 
> There will BE no more dogs in my house or in the backyard or anywhere else nearby!! I quit.
> ...


[/QUOTE]
You might enjoy a cat, some of them are very calm and dont require as much work


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AJ+Aug 8 2005, 09:47 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You might enjoy a cat, some of them are very calm and dont require as much work
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=88561
[/B][/QUOTE]

I am a huge cat lover and would not live without at LEAST one EVER!








Although one might torment/stalk/eat your guinnea pigs!








That might not be a good idea either...but if you decide on a cat...get a grown/calm one. Just b/c I know you!


----------



## SpottyPoo (Feb 5, 2005)

Allergic to cats AND hate them. LOL

I will be fine and content with my six little guinea pigs.







Thank you for your concern!!!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SpottyPoo_@Aug 8 2005, 09:55 PM
> *Allergic to cats AND hate them.  LOL
> 
> I will be fine and content with my six little guinea pigs.
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Ok!!! Then thats out of the picture!!! Wow, six guinea pigs, they can be great too!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Carrie+Aug 8 2005, 09:29 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow....I know a few people with Bassets here..... I think they are a lot more work than Malts. The ones I know took forever to house train, or never learned at all. They are definitely a stubborn breed.








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=88551
[/B][/QUOTE]


I saw on Animal Planet that Bassett's are the #1 breed turned into shelters. Might not be such a good choice.....


----------



## SpottyPoo (Feb 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SpottyPoo_@Aug 8 2005, 10:45 PM
> *I WAS KIDDING!!!!!!!!!
> 
> There will BE no more dogs in my house or in the backyard or anywhere else nearby!! I quit.
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Wow, Joe thats great a 3 maltese house. Bet ya can't wait, how exciting. I wish I could get another maltese for Peechie. She's just too jealous. She has to be # 1!!!! No exceptions...

Peechie's Mom - Karen


----------



## SpottyPoo (Feb 5, 2005)

Joe just left with Lizzie a little while ago. I haven't stopped crying since.







I will miss the little booger, but I know that I did the best possible thing I could have done for her. I know that she will be so much better off living with two other malts whom she can play with and be her true, silly little self. I know that Joe's home will offer her the time and energy that we just don't have. 

I'll miss you Lizzie!!!!









(Taken about an hour before Joe arrived today, her last pictures with us


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Aww, bless your heart! You did a wonderful thing for Lizzie. She's a beautiful little girl


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

She is adorable. It is always easier to stay with the status quo. Making a change is often difficult. You went with the more difficult choice.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

What you did for Lizzie was great!


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SpottyPoo_@Aug 9 2005, 02:14 PM
> *I'll miss you Lizzie!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


now I'm going to cry







we are home safe, there is alot of butt sniffing going on right now but so far so good, updates and pics to come, we all need a rest right now, turned out to be about 7 1/2 hours round trip with pee breaks and such


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Joe_@Aug 9 2005, 04:27 PM
> *there is alot of butt sniffing going on right now
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=88846*


[/QUOTE]


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

i'm so glad that everything worked out.

i have to ask... what was joe like in person?!? hahaha


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

You deserve your rest Joe. 7-½ hours trip is tiresome. Glad you made it back safely.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I am sad for you, but sure that she will be happy at Joe's!
The pictures are adorable!!!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Lizzy is a darling, Joe is so lucky! She looks like Frosty in this picture. What are her bloodlines?


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Joe, glad you guys had a safe trip, you must be wiped out. I can't wait for the updates. 

I forgot to say earlier, Spottypoo please don't be a stranger! Come back and visit SM and take care of yourself!!


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by puppylucy_@Aug 9 2005, 05:41 PM
> *i have to ask... what was joe like in person?!? hahaha
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=88852*


[/QUOTE]

easy now, i dont want "stuff" getting out on the internet about me









Update #1: Lizzie is doing good at making herself at home. shes found the water and food bowls, she already made her donation to the back yard and has spread her toys all thru the house and she has ALOT of toys - Sampson and Lizzie? hit it off very well, they have played quite a few games of chase - Maggie and Lizzie? well they are still warming up to each other, they are not fighting at all but Maggie is being a little distant at the moment, i think it is because Lizzie is a girl but I have no doubt they well get along fine, this is a big change so everyone needs time to adjust - Us and Lizzie? we love her to death already, she is sticking close to me so far but she ran right to Kim when we got here and although she hasnt been around kids alot her and our son are doing good also, he has had her up on his bed loving on her and has already asked to walk her up the street to show his little "girlfriend" but I told him to wait and let Lizzie get adjusted to us and the house before doing that

yes, i know, you want pics, heres a couple...

here is a pic of Lizzie in the foreground and the old man (Sampson)in the background..



here is Maggie...



and so far this is the closest I can get to all three in one pic, they heard something outside so I ran in to get this one, ..


----------



## Quincymom (Oct 17, 2004)

Awww, that is wonderful--Lizzie does look happy! And Spotty poo, I am so sorry, your heart must be breaking to have given up such a treasure, that goes to show you how much love you have for that special girl. Please let us all know how you are doing
Quincymom


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, the pics are great and Lizzie seems right at home. I'm so glad that they are getting along.... After all, they could have been growling at each other. They're off to a great start! I'm so happy for Lizzie!!!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Aww! I love the pics! 3 fuzz butts, you are so lucky!!!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

3 cheers for Joe and his 3 fuzz buttes! Lizzie is a lucky girl.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Lizzie....may God keep you in the loving arms that have guided each and every human you have been blessed to know so far. Spotty poo...you did such a beautiful thing in doing what was best for your little one...and Joe's family opened up there hearts to you and Lizzie...You are all very special..

Glad that you have peice of mind in knowing that Lizzie is in a special place.

Susan


----------



## SpottyPoo (Feb 5, 2005)

This has been soooo much harder on me than I thought it would be. I really miss her something awful. I'm glad that she is with Joe and his family, but I also miss her. I'm sure tomorrow will be a little easier for me -- this is the first night without her, after all. She's usually in this room keeping me company while I'm working late at night, and now it's just very, very quiet without her. And there won't be anyone to take outside at midnight before I go to bed.









And BTW -- Joe is THE nicest guy. He is extremely tall!! lol He made picking her up as easy on me as possible and for that I am grateful.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Wow! Joe, you are so lucky! I hate you! TEEHEE. Congradulations. I'm glad Lizzie will get the love we ALL know she deserves.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

So glad things are turning out well. If the three pups started off so well, then things are gonna be just fine!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SpottyPoo_@Aug 9 2005, 09:38 PM
> *This has been soooo much harder on me than I thought it would be. I really miss her something awful. I'm glad that she is with Joe and his family, but I also miss her. I'm sure tomorrow will be a little easier for me -- this is the first night without her, after all. She's usually in this room keeping me company while I'm working late at night, and now it's just very, very quiet without her.  And there won't be anyone to take outside at midnight before I go to bed.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Oh, I'm sorry Spottypoo







You'll get used to it eventually







They all look soo adorable together!!!





















So....yes, I know Joe is nice, and hes tall...but tell us the dirt!!!


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AJ_@Aug 9 2005, 11:46 PM
> *Oh, I'm sorry Spottypoo
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

do we need a get to know Joe thread? anyway, I must say that spottypoo is a very strong person, she is doing something that is hard, with herself, her family and Lizzie in mind and in no way could that be easy, we talked on the phone tonight and you can tell her first concern is Lizzie, she is such a great person and fun to talk to also

update#2 - Lizzie is huuularious, her and my son played catch for like 30 minutes earlier, she is full of energy for sure, we also were in the kitchen earlier and she started barking, didnt know why until Kim noticed she was barking at her own reflection in the front of the stove







we are getting ready to go potty for the last time and see what happens with our sleeping arrangements


----------



## SpottyPoo (Feb 5, 2005)

Is she STILL doing that?!!!














She used to bark at the other dog in our fireplace, too!!!

Yes, Lizzie is THE funniest dog I've ever seen in my life. DH said tonight that he doesn't think she will ever outgrow her love for tug of war and catch. She is exhausting when it comes to play/keeping her entertained!! :lol: 

We are interested in what the sleeping arrangements will be, too. I will be shocked beyond belief if you can get her to sleep with you on the first night. It took us 8 months and 5 days to get her to be still long enough to sleep thru the night with us!! (For those counting on fingers, this just occurred Sunday, 3 nights ago!)

Joe, I told you this on the phone -- Lizzie has never ever met a stranger. She adapts to change and new people sooooo well. I'm so glad it's with you!! (More pictures!)


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

I still havent got her to jump up on the couch but I did get her to jump down from it :lol: ok, here we go, goodnight, wish me luck


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SpottyPoo_@Aug 10 2005, 12:22 AM
> *(More pictures!)*


ok, i couldnt resist, from like 15 seconds ago, Lizzie pooped out at my feet...


----------



## SpottyPoo (Feb 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joe_@Aug 10 2005, 12:31 AM
> *ok, i couldnt resist, from like 15 seconds ago, Lizzie pooped out at my feet...
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=89065*


[/QUOTE]
That ain't something ya see every day!!!!


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

Wednesday update#1 - sleeping last night went better than I thought, I usually read for 15-20 minutes before I sleep so in this time Lizzie and Maggie did the "lets see who is going to sleep where dance", Sampson is kingpin so he just lays down where he wants and ignores them :lol: anyway, i turn out the light, Sam and Mag have settled in but lizzie is still hunting for her spot, so after a few minutes she settles in, right on my back
 






but i fell alseep anyway, usually thats a nono, no sleeping ON me







I woke up at 2:30 and she was still on top of me, I went to the bathroom and came back and everyone settled in again, well except for Sampson, he hadnt moved and I woke up this morning with Sampson up against my belly, Maggies butt in my face and Lizzie sleeping right up against my back, if they all go as smooth as that we will be A OK, the real test will be friday night when all 5 of us will be in the bed (Kim works nights sun-thurs)

Her and Maggie seem to be getting along better, Maggie is actually following Lizzie a little now instead of the other way around, right now she is sleeping under my chair as I type, we'll see what the rest of the day holds


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

So glad to hear that everything is working out for Lizzie! 

So, Joe, how did it go during the night?


----------



## SpottyPoo (Feb 5, 2005)

How adorable!!!! Has she cleaned your ears yet? She loved to do that to my husband. Also cleaned his scalp from time to time, too. LOL

I'm so glad she has settled in so well. That makes me really happy!!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Joe_@Aug 10 2005, 08:59 AM
> *Wednesday update#1 - sleeping last night went better than I thought, I usually read for 15-20 minutes before I sleep so in this time Lizzie and Maggie did the "lets see who is going to sleep where dance", Sampson is kingpin so he just lays down where he wants and ignores them  :lol: anyway, i turn out the light, Sam and Mag have settled in but lizzie is still hunting for her spot, so after a few minutes she settles in, right on my back
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Joe, Lizzie must already love and trust you to sleep so close to you. What a cute visual that was of the 4 of you sleeping like that!


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SpottyPoo_@Aug 10 2005, 10:05 AM
> *How adorable!!!! Has she cleaned your ears yet? She loved to do that to my husband.*



um yes she has, and if you let her she will REALLY clean them


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SpottyPoo_@Aug 10 2005, 10:05 AM
> *I'm so glad she has settled in so well. That makes me really happy!!!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=89109*


[/QUOTE]

good







she is doing great so far


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I am so pleased all is going so well for Lizzie and her new family. Well done Joe, you are one in a million for what you are doing for her. It is also great that the other kids are accepting her so well, that in itself is half the battle when a newbie arrives home. 
The pictures are fantastic, thanks for sharing Joe. Lizzie is a stunner and so are your other fuzzballs, you have a great little family there. 
Spottypoo, I am sorry you are missing Lizzie so much but at least you can see her from time to time in pictures and see how happy she is and how much love she is getting. You are very fortunate in that you can relax knowing she is in a lovely happy home with lots of love being showered upon her.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

> Wednesday update#1 - sleeping last night went better than I thought, I usually read for 15-20 minutes before I sleep so in this time Lizzie and Maggie did the "lets see who is going to sleep where dance", Sampson is kingpin so he just lays down where he wants and ignores them  anyway, i turn out the light, Sam and Mag have settled in but lizzie is still hunting for her spot, so after a few minutes she settles in, right on my back  but i fell alseep anyway, usually thats a nono, no sleeping ON me  I woke up at 2:30 and she was still on top of me, I went to the bathroom and came back and everyone settled in again, well except for Sampson, he hadnt moved and I woke up this morning with Sampson up against my belly, Maggies butt in my face and Lizzie sleeping right up against my back, if they all go as smooth as that we will be A OK, the real test will be friday night when all 5 of us will be in the bed (Kim works nights sun-thurs)
> 
> Her and Maggie seem to be getting along better, Maggie is actually following Lizzie a little now instead of the other way around, right now she is sleeping under my chair as I type, we'll see what the rest of the day holds [/B]















































Isn't it amazing how Lizzie felt already with you Joe ? It's like all this was meant to happen.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

You guys, I cannot stop smiling after reading these updates  This is just the best thing ever!! I'm so happy that everything worked out the way that it did. Can't stop smiling!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joe+Aug 9 2005, 10:58 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


do we need a get to know Joe thread? 
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=89052
[/B][/QUOTE]







Sorry, I didnt mean it that way, just a joke not really meant to be answered.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

This thread is making me smile also. We've had some really sad threads on SM lately-----no one's fault-----people sick, dogs sick, etc. It is really heartwarming to hear such upbeat stories.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> do we need a get to know Joe thread?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=89052










Sorry, I didnt mean it that way, just a joke not really meant to be answered.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=89181
[/QUOTE] 

silly, i was joking too :lol:


----------



## SpottyPoo (Feb 5, 2005)

What's Lizzie up to this afternoon??


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Oh, I just love happy endings! She has the same green moonie (playtoy) that Lacey has. Lacey just loves this toy. I order from PetEdge and order about 20 of them at a time.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SpottyPoo_@Aug 10 2005, 03:39 PM
> *What's Lizzie up to this afternoon??
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


well at the moment she is laying at my feet, a little while ago my cousin came over and she was glad to voice her introduction to him :lol: me and her played fetch for a little while until i came in here again, she follows me or maggie where ever we go, if i leave a room she follows, if maggie leaves she'll follow her, i think she is working on finding out what her "role" is today


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

I have just read all the updates and i'm so happy for everyone. this is truly a story book ending.


----------



## SpottyPoo (Feb 5, 2005)

So that means she and Maggie are getting along/playing together now??


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

how exciting for everyone







spottypoo, i'm so sad that you will not have a maltese in your daily life but how much joy lizzie's silliness brought you on a daily basis! you are a GREAT dogmom for acting in lizzie's best interests. you ought to be greatly commended for that. i dont know that i could make such a tough decision.









i fostered a dog once, a bichon, for two days (does that really count as fostering? or just an extended sleepover?), until her forever parents came home from their vacation early just to pick her up. i had a very hard time letting go of her...and that was only after two days LOL.

on a guinea pig note...i have oodles of questions about them, i've been throwing the idea of getting a small pet like that around (throwing the IDEA around, not the actual pet...just to clarify). mind if i PM you with some questions?

anyone want to take bets...30 yrs from now, joe and his wife will be "that" little old couple who is featured on their local news for having 25 small white dogs? hehehe....

ann marie and the "i'd like to rehome the neighbor's beagle, please. any takers?" buttercup


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> > do we need a get to know Joe thread?
> > <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=89052
> 
> 
> ...


silly, i was joking too :lol:
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=89213
[/QUOTE]
Oh!!! :lol: 

I'm so happy that Lizzie is doing well!!


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SpottyPoo_@Aug 10 2005, 06:01 PM
> *So that means she and Maggie are getting along/playing together now??
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=89230*


[/QUOTE]

they are getting along better, maggie isnt giving her the "cold shoulder" anymore but hasnt really jumped in to play yet, Lizzie and Maggie did go out and give the neighbors weiner dog a good run up and down the fence line earlier, Lizzie telling the weiner dog what she thought about it the whole time, she has a voice and likes to be heard :lol:


----------



## SpottyPoo (Feb 5, 2005)

Buttercup, I would be delighted to answer your guinea pig questions!! Please feel free to PM me.  (I run my own guinea pig site at PiggiePals.com. I've closed it due to no free time with Lizzie around, but will be reopening it again next month.)

As sad as I am for her being gone, DH and I couldn't help but gush tonight during dinner at how "normal" our lives are again!!!







We both went on to list alllllll the things that we've missed about being Maltese-less!! I suppose this is how parents with grown kids who move away feel -- they're sad they're gone, but they're happy to have the house to themselves again.







Guess this means we can, er, use the living room for "other things" again now!!!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Nothing says "I Love You" like their butts in your face in the morning!


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Msloke_@Aug 11 2005, 12:02 PM
> *So how are all the little butts doing this morning? *


everyone is doing good so far today, Lizzie slept right beside be again last night, I had to help my cousin move today so when Kim came in from work they all went back to bed for awhile, so not alot to report so far today, Lizzie loves to play tug and catch...


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

What a beautiful new beginning for all







Personally Ive always said...3 are better than 1


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joe+Aug 11 2005, 02:19 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/B][/QUOTE]

Lizzie is a cutie (as are your other 2 babies). Its great that they are getting along!!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Awww...so glad things are going great!! Lizzie looks adorable


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AJ_@Aug 11 2005, 05:55 PM
> *Awww...so glad things are going great!!  Lizzie looks adorable
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


she is, I had forgot how puppies are, very spirited, here is a pic at my feet, kinda blury cause I was trying to take it myself without seeing in the viewfinder...










here is Maggie in one of Lizzies sweaters right after a bath 30 minutes ago, I gave her and Sampson a "dog days of summer shave" yesterday...


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Oh!! Mggie and Lizzie look soo cute!!!





















Maggie's new cut looks great!!!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

love the pics!!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Joe+Aug 11 2005, 05:16 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



she is, I had forgot how puppies are, very spirited, here is a pic at my feet, kinda blury cause I was trying to take it myself without seeing in the viewfinder...










here is Maggie in one of Lizzies sweaters right after a bath 30 minutes ago, I gave her and Sampson a "dog days of summer shave" yesterday...









<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=89623
[/B][/QUOTE]
Joe I must say, you have gotton so much better at sharing pics of your babies with us! Keep it up! Now you have to put a new pic of the three of them in your avator!!!The three of them are so adorable


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Joe, dont forget to change your info to Sampson, Maggie, and Lizzie!!!


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

Sniff, sniff, happy endings like this one (that are also happy beginnings) bring tears to my eyes. I am delighted for you all.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Wow, it sure is great to see everything is going so well for Lizzie in her new home, well done Joe


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

How is everything in your household?


----------



## SpottyPoo (Feb 5, 2005)

Well, MY household is back in order!!!







(I know you meant Joe.)

Ya know, as much as I loved her and missed her those first few days she was gone, the joy of having my house back and not having all that extra stress has been sooooo very nice!! It's also helped tenfold to know that Lizzie went to a fantastic home -- that alone helps me sleep at night.









So, Joe -- how 'bout an update and some *pictures*?????


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SpottyPoo_@Aug 16 2005, 03:19 PM
> *Well, MY household is back in order!!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Glad to hear that you are doing better. You did a great thing for LIzzie by finding her a new home.

Now if we would only hear from Joe....


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SpottyPoo_@Aug 16 2005, 04:19 PM
> *Well, MY household is back in order!!!
> 
> 
> ...


haha, at least someones is









1 week update: everything is going really well, all three are getting along, Maggie is still a little timid but has started playing with Lizzie more and more, our main thing we have to remember is that she is still a puppy, she is very inquisitive(sp), she studies everything and sometimes that takes her a little closer to Sampson and Maggie than they may want her, mainly while they are napping but it has also brought out the puppy in them somewhat, Maggie is learning to play catch, she has NEVER been interested in it at all until she saw Lizzie doing it, the old man has even picked up some toys to play tug with me, she sleeps with us perfectly, it takes her a minute or two to get situated but once she does, always right beside me, she doesnt move or make a noise all night

the downsides so far, just 2 and they arent that big, lizzie is on her own pee and poo schedule where as Sampson and Maggie are pretty much synched, she has peed in the house once so far since we are still learning her "signs" and she holds it forever :new_Eyecrazy: #2 is her barking, again, she is a puppy, SpottyPoo tried different things and let me know the squirt bottle method didnt work because she thinks its a game, so i have put a spin on it, I squirt her ON TOP of her head, she doesnt like this and seems to be taken notice, she has already started to quieten down ( i think)

thats it, but for just one week i think its going great, its different having three in the house forusure, we'll see how it goes, more updates to come

this was from a few minutes ago on my sons bed...


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Great to hear that things are going smoothly. The dogs look so happy and content...great picture!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, wonderful picture... that is just darling!!!!!


----------



## SpottyPoo (Feb 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joe_@Aug 16 2005, 04:49 PM
> *she holds it forever  :new_Eyecrazy: #<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=91161*


[/QUOTE]
Yes, she sure does!!!!! That always had me on pins and needles because I just NEW she'd go in the house somewhere after I had given her ample opportunity to pee outside, so I'd just put her in her playpen until she decided to pee outside. Needless to say, she spent a LOT of time in her playpen....









GREAT picture!!!!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

So glad all is well!!! Great pic


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Aww...they look soo cute!!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Great picture!!!
Glad to hear that all is going well...





























At least I know now that Spottypoo wasn't exaggerating her barking complaints.





















It is funny to hear it from Joe now too...







She must have a LOT to say...


----------



## SpottyPoo (Feb 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Aug 16 2005, 09:45 PM
> *At least I know now that Spottypoo wasn't exaggerating her barking complaints.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=91280*


[/QUOTE]


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SpottyPoo+Aug 16 2005, 11:17 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...











<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=91330
[/B][/QUOTE]
Dont worry SpottyPoo, she didnt actually mean it, it was just a joke, thats why she had the "





















" after it. I dont want anybody to be hurt.


----------



## SpottyPoo (Feb 5, 2005)

I was joking, and I believe tlunn knows that.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SpottyPoo+Aug 16 2005, 10:17 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...











<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=91330
[/B][/QUOTE]


LOL...didn't mean it like that....


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

This whole story just warms my heart and also makes me want another fur ball around. I just wanted to say, Joe it is a wonderful very kind hearted thing you have done and I wish your whole family nothing but happiness.

SpottyPoo it takes an incredible person to let go for the sake of the other. I commend you for that.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

wow... I have missed a lot in the few weeks! I just read the whole thread.







Very touching story. It's really great to hear something like this instead always negative things. Thanks Joe for all the updates and pictures! Pictures speak a thousand words.







Now I feel all warm and fuzzy!


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

today Lizzie and Maggie seem to be getting along alot better, spending much more time together today than any other, "wrestling" and chasing each other around, hopefully this is a good sign, here are some pics, Maggie is still wearing Lizzies sweater like a badge, she loves it, since i gave her a short haircut she gets cold easily...


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Awww...they look soo cute together!!!


----------



## SpottyPoo (Feb 5, 2005)

That sweater swallows Maggie!!









Gosh - Lizzie has grown in just the last week! I'm sooooo glad she and Maggie are becoming buddies.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Maggie is a cutie too!!!!














LOVE that purple sweater!!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Maggie looks so cute in that sweater...... darling photos....


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Looks like two very happy puppies to me!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

awwww... Joe I LOVE the new PICTURES!







Maggie in the sweater is adorable


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

They seem to be adjusting very well!!














Thank you for sharing your pictures with us!


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RubyJeansmom_@Aug 19 2005, 12:46 AM
> *They seem to be adjusting very well!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

today was the day for Maggie and Lizzie I think, they just totally hit it off, almost to the point of getting on my nerves







they wore themselves out today playing, Lizzie is laying beside me right now totally passed out, she ddint even make it to my feet this time, she passed out by my ebay pile here in my office, Sampson and Maggie are in the living room, she doesnt even care where they are, i think we have hit a milestone


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Awww!!!!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Joe_@Aug 19 2005, 12:55 AM
> *today was the day for Maggie and Lizzie I think, they just totally hit it off, almost to the point of getting on my nerves
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Awww!!!







Aren't they the sweetest when they're asleep! hehe


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Gosh, that is so great that things are going so well ..... yea!!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)




----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Awww!!!














I'm so happy that this is going so well!!!


----------

